

Cheap and compact medical testing - jebblue
http://news.harvard.edu/gazette/story/2014/08/cheap-and-compact-medical-testing/

======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.gizmag.com/harvard-multifunctional-
electrochemica...](http://www.gizmag.com/harvard-multifunctional-
electrochemical-detector/33263/), which points to this.

